
Interracial marriage in US became legal only in 1967 - seesawtron
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interracial_marriage#United_States
======
dang
This is a bad post for HN. Wikipedia links are good when a topic hasn't had
much or any discussion, and then only if there isn't a good alternative
article available. But since race relations in the US are the most-discussed
topic of the moment (perhaps in the world? and certainly here), this is the
worst-possible use of Wikipedia on HN.

For some reason, this issue about Wikipedia submissions has been coming up a
lot lately:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&que...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&query=by%3Adang%20wikipedia%20HN&sort=byDate&type=comment)

Moreover, you editorialized the title to make it more inflammatory. That's
exactly the opposite of what the site guidelines ask: " _Please use the
original title, unless it is misleading or linkbait; don 't editorialize._" If
you wouldn't mind reviewing
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)
and sticking to the rules when posting here, we'd be grateful.

~~~
seesawtron
The char limit on titles in HN doesn't let you post the original title, how
would you fix such a thing given this limitation?

~~~
dang
The original title looks like "Interracial marriage" to me, which is plenty
short - so I'm not following your question.

------
bradyd
This title is somewhat inaccurate as there were a number of states where it
was legal before 1967. 1967 is when the Supreme Court decided anti-
miscegenation laws were unconstitutional, forcing all states to allow it.

~~~
seesawtron
You see the glass half full, I see the glass half empty.

------
fortran77
Yes -- in my lifetime. Amazing to think about. (I was born in '62). And here I
am--in 2020 and I'm married to a same-sex partner. This was shocking when I
was growing up. In the North where I was you'd see interracial couples but it
was very, very rare.

I remember seeing a movie when I was 10 or so called Future Shock (in 1972)
that had a scene with a same-sex wedding and the audience gasped! (It was the
second feature at the Uniondale Mini Cinema.)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkUwXenBokU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkUwXenBokU)

~~~
uniqueid
Thanks for the Alvin Toffler link! I haven't watched "Future Shock" for
_decades_ :)

------
karatestomp
I remember the family drama and strife (real or fake, who knows, but the topic
was chosen for the audience regardless) around interracial marriages being a
common feature of daytime talk shows at least as late as the mid- or maybe
late-90s.

